# 20 death masks of famous people



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

These are really freaky but cool.

http://www.elistmania.com/still/20_death_masks_of_famous_people/showall/


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Isaac Newton looks like Fezzig


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Tesla has an amazingly angular and intense face! And Hitchcock's mug is pretty fantastic too. Napolean is much better looking than I imagined.


----------

